# Why can't I post



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried to delete this but don't know how. It is letting me post finally.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I think you just did...LOL


----------



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL yes indeed I did.... but my posts from yesterday all went missing.... and a couple of them were short novels LOL asking about LGDs, wished I had saved them somewhere, they must have got lost in cyberspace!!! Will have to retype the posts again.


----------



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I just tried three times, and lost the post and the stupid thing won't let me post again. I get a message saying it must be approved by the moderater. I have been trying to post since yesterday and i have emailed them but no answer.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your post disappearing, sometimes that happens when you are new to posting, the mods will have a better explanation of why. But you seem to be fine now.
I remember when I first came to HT, I could only reply in a helpful manner then much later I could start my owns threads. We all go threw the growing pains...LOL


----------



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

And in facts, this is what I find.... 

I'm new to here, why can't I post in General Chat? 
If you are new to Homesteading Today - you will not be able to start a new thread in General Chat until you have been here for awhile and have participated in a friendly and helpful fashion on some of the other areas of our site. 

There is no instructions on where you participate and how the heck can I participate if I cannot post???? I have emailed them twice but no response. I thought this was a great site and have a few questions as I am not really that familiar with LGDs and I have just got a Pyr puppy for the sheep, but I obviously "haven't been here long enough and haven't contributed in a helpful fashion to other areas of the site to be allowed to ask a question" .... don't know what is going on, but i have been trying in vain to post for two days now. Yet I posted this thread.... any ideas.


----------



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

I am a bovine embryologist and also have done a lot with equine and canine, but I don't know much about sheep at all and i thought this would be a great site to learn, but how can you learn if they won't let you post?????? And no they won't let me respond to any questions either. I am about ready to quit and find a forum where there is no BS that you have to go through in order to ask a simple question and ask for some simple advice, I guess I will just battle on through trial and error with my new venture into sheep and LGDs. Thanks for your nice reply Fowler, it seems there are a lot of good people on this site, but I am not into the games that the moderators seem to want to play. I understand they want to keep this site, nice and polite and a pleasure for people to visit, but stopping people from posting and learning is NOT the way to go about it. I have a lot of experience to offer and also a lot to learn. We had a cattle station in Australia and I have trained horses and dogs all my life, but the moment i stop learning from them is the moment I give up. You learn every day with animals, you never stop learning. I certainly do not claim to know a lot and I am continually learning all of the time, but to not be allowed to ask questions because you are new, is discrimintory and they haven't bothered to reply to my emails. I hope there is another forum that has less stringent rules.


----------



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

What is wrong with my posts and asking questions. Why must you be here a certain amount of time before you can ask a question???? Discrimination!


----------



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

i'm done, I thought this would be a great place to learn as I don't know much about sheep or LGDs. But every time I try and ask a relevant question the moderators want to approve it and then it doesn't get posted. How can you learn if you can't ask questions. I owned a cattle station in Australia and I am a bovine embryologist also equine and canine, so I have a lot of experience to offer, but I also want to learn about the things I don't know with my new venture into sheep. Think I will find some other site where the rules are not as stringent and you can actually ask a simple question without having to prove yourself.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This is a awesome place to learn, patients grasshopper...LOL
We've all been through it, I posted mostly on the sheep and LGD (still learning till I die)thread and could only reply. Then one day it let me post. As far as GC it takes awhile to post there. But you will soon.
Dont give up this really is an awesome site and the people are so helpful and anything and everything you want to know or get advice on is right here. The best people are here on HT.


----------



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

They won't even let me reply to any other threads, tried that, in equine etc. Since when do you have to prove yourself to anyone in the USA??? If a poster makes an inappropriate post, then yes, they should be banned from the list, but that is what a forum is all about, learning. That is why I joined, so I could ask some really important relevant questions and answer questions too. America is very different to Australia and yet so similar.... I liked the fact that it is the land of the free,.. obviously not on this site it isn't. I didn't join a site to be not allowed to ask questions and have to "prove" myself to anyone. I was so excited when I found this site, I thought I would meet new friends and share my passion..... not have to wait until someone else who doesnt' know me, approves of me, that is just ridiculous. I went from excited to extremely disapointed very quickly. And I would be surprised if the Nazi moderators even allow this post!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well you not gonna make any friends by calling them Nazi's...LOL
I am sure you're a great person, and I look forward to your advice and comments.
I was raised in Oklahoma. How did you end up coming to Okie land?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Good point Fowler calling names violates HT's Be Nice policy pretty thoroughly. So should I bother to explain what happened or not? Well I'm pretty busy (and NOT this boards moderator as it happens) but I don't want to have to check back either. What likely happened is Aussierancher got caught in the systems automatic settings which are in place to stop new members from posting huge replies or posts. its there simply to stop bad guys spamming of the boards, a very real and very large problem here in the past. 


That's all I know about it and despite your endearing description of the people who volunteer their time and efforts here, you're welcome. 

FYI HT is a privately owned site and Chuck (the site owner) has things running pretty much to everyone's satisfaction. There's one main rule, Be Nice, and just a heads up, calling people Nazi's isn't nice.


----------



## Aussierancher (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I apologise for the comment but I honestly did not think I would be allowed to post that post, hence I tacked it on the end, thinking it wouldn't get posted at all. I obviously assumed wrong, but I did assume that the moderators were only allowing some posts and not allowing others and were discriminating against who could post and who could not. But in saying that, I havent' been allowed to post anything other than selected posts on this thread. I have tried short posts and long posts. Replies etc, all of which were nice, were certainly not condescending and were either informative or just making a comment on a nice horse in a photograph. None of which were approved to be posted at all. Hence I thought that I was being blocked purely because I am new here. I got fed up after trying in vain to post, time and time again. And it is still happening, I cannot post a reply, a new thread, nothing except occasionally on this thread. Each time, the message box pops up to say I am not allowed to post unless it is approved by a moderator. So okay, I understand that a couple of my posts were large, but not the comments and smaller posts I have tried. So I am still confused as to whether I am or am not allowed to post on this site and whether it is even worth all the hassle that I seem to be experiencing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh my, we certainly have become an instant society, haven't we?

OP first posted at 1:24 and by 3:49 he's angry that a moderator hasn't responded yet. Aussie, you do realise that moderators are live people and don't actually live on the forum? 

Please do be active on the forum, but also patient when a post goes into moderation. Read and post on the main forum, Homesteading Questions, for a couple of days then enjoy jumping into the rest of the sub-forums except Chat and Politics -- we all had to earn our way into those.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I would say rack up a few more short replies (without links or photos) and you should be good to use the whole board. Sorry I have no idea what the magical number where the settings leave you alone is. That's admins job not mine. They may have more stringent requirements in some boards than others. Your post above worked OK and its hardly short. Sorry it has to be this way but HT sees a huge amount of traffic and we did have a constant problem with spammers signing up and then flooding the boards with their messages.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Aussie dont take it to heart it did it to me too when I first started on here. Hang in there you will be able to post all you want soon enough.


----------

